# TerraLux TLH-50



## CandlePark (Sep 19, 2013)

I just got an email from Battery junction announcing the TerraLux TLH-50 that uses 2xCR123 and runs for 3hrs at 540 lumen. Does anyone have an opinion on TerraLux and the accuracy of their specs. 

I currently use a Zebralight H31 (Cree XP-G) for everything from walking the dog to fixing the car. I'm thinking about upgrading to the TerraLux, is there anything else I should consider?

:candle::candle::candle:

Hot linked image removed. Please see CPF Rule 3, images

Bill


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 19, 2013)

I assume you'd be planning to be careful when feeding it CR123s, to make sure they were properly matched?


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 19, 2013)

CandlePark said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading to the TerraLux, is there anything else I should consider?
> 
> :candle::candle::candle:


yea, a kevlar helmet, and ballistic glasses


----------



## CandlePark (Sep 19, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> yea, a kevlar helmet, and ballistic glasses



Thanks for the advice on the PPE! I was hoping for a suggestion on headlights. :shakehead


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 19, 2013)

I quite like my Zebralight H51w, since it's only a bit larger than the H31 with rechargeables and respectable runtimes and outputs. I have very little experience with TerraLux myself, and do not know much about their runtime profiles.

Lithium chemistries can go wrong, worse, when cells are in series or parallel. There has been a slow series of failures of quality cells in quality lights experiencing "Non-passive End of Life" events (Explosions). These very rare events pose immediate and lingering health concerns.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 19, 2013)

CandlePark said:


> Thanks for the advice on the PPE! I was hoping for a suggestion on headlights. :shakehead


zebralight, love my h600


----------



## Bronco (Sep 21, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> yea, a kevlar helmet, and ballistic glasses



Will it work with a protected 18650? That would help to decrease the likelihood of ventilating your forehead.


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 22, 2013)

According to a reply from batteryjunction to a question on their youtube promotional video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHT0E0WskSw



> A standard 18650 battery has a diameter that is too large to﻿ fit! We were hoping they would. Still one of the best headlamps we have seen yet though!


----------



## jmm244 (Sep 24, 2013)

The TLH-50 is insanely bright for a compact everything-in-the-front headlamp. Being all metal, it's a little heavy as wall thickness is substantial, NOT paper thin. Build quality seems good, time will tell. The smooth reflector produces a good general purpose beam, not too spotty, not a lot of artifacts and a smooth blend to a fair amount of spill. The band is comfortable on the head but doesn't fit over a helmet and can't be easily removed from the rubber yoke pad mount as there aren't any open slits in the mount or unsewn ends on the straps. The light will pop out of the yoke with a little work, and can probably be coaxed to fit into some kind of yoke type helmet mount, maybe with a little adaptation... 

It came with a note inserted in the battery tube that said:

BE CAREFUL! This flashlight could become extremely hot after extended use. Switch it OFF or to Low Brightness Level if the flashlight becomes too hot.

Well duh, ~540 lumens in a compact light! I'm a little reluctant to start exploring the limits of its capabilities with it strapped to me forehead, so that will have to wait for a while, until I can stop walking around for short stretches just being amazed by it, and work out a proper helmet mount.

So, it's shipping, it certainly creates a spectacular first impression for a headlamp, and you'll have to wait for someone else's beamshots...


----------



## rapidoxidationman (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll let y'all know how it lights up the night when I get my copy. Ordered today for $45 from a local appliance repair supply store, should be on my head next tuesday, along with a few 2 packs of Sure Fire lithiums to feed it. Might make my friend's super expensive petzl lights jelly...


----------



## desertdog115 (May 26, 2014)

I recently purchased a TLH-50 and sent it back to Terralux because although very bright with a great throw it had a heavy warm yellow tint for an XM-L2 and they advertised it as white. They advised me it was to spec but on the most extreme warm side of white. It cost me $6 to send it back 2 weeks ago and I still haven't seen my light. The Customer Service Rep "Jackie" was very pleasant but considering they did nothing but tell me it meets specs, I am very disappointed in the turnaround time. I also suggested they specify the emitter bin, U2 or otherwise, rather than just say white as it is deceiving for someone looking for a cooler output. In the time it's been in their hands I purchased and used a Nitecore HC50 which accepts 18650's or CR123 primaries and it is nothing less than great for night hiking or getting into my fishing hole before sunrise. The Nitecore doesn't have the throw but it provides a full 180 degree area out to a good 50 yards. Depending on your use, I suggest the TLH-50 for searching (focused with throw and little spill) or the HC50 for a larger area of illumination. I will probably get more use out of the HC50 and use my Klarus ST11 (XM-L U2) which is very cool white for distance or my Fenix TK35, also a U2, which is my favorite lamp. Fenix always specifies details about the emitter so you know what your getting, cool or warm. Hope this helps.


----------



## rapidoxidationman (Jan 17, 2015)

Been a while - time to update.
I've had the light for long enough to know it MAKES A LOT OF LIGHT but also burns through batteries. The memory function I thought it had (turns back on in the same light level it was turned off in) doesn't exist, at least on my copy. That said, there's only 4 clicks (high, medium, low, strobe) and off so it's easy enough to cycle through to the one wanted. The low setting is perfect for most of my work, but the duty cycle is such that I can see a strobe effect on anything but the highest settings. If you're looking at something in motion (fan, water, whatever) it'll flicker. Leaving it in high makes the lamp head hot. It'll also chew through batteries like nobody's business, but it will throw a beam far. The focus of the spot is tight without a whole lot of halo leakage, so you might be moving your head a lot to view a wide scene. It's kinda tightly focused for a caving lamp, but good for reaching out to light up a hole some ways away. When the batteries no longer can push the high output, the electronics will default to no regulation so you'll still have light until the cells are gone. Cold (below freezing) puts the light in that mode too soon. Comfy to wear, but a small patch of suede or fleece on the front mount would be nice on a hot day. Worth the $40 I paid for it, and will last a long time.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 17, 2015)

If it is anything like other Terralux lights you should be getting a very dependable light source,my lights have never missed a beat.


----------

